
Electric car charging interoperability is the next big thing in mobility - Tomte
https://arstechnica.com/cars/2019/06/more-electric-car-charging-networks-link-up-with-roaming-agreements/
======
devxpy
How stupid are we, to never think of this _before_ the vehicle were mass
produced, even after the USB type-C crisis!

